# Buckytom did you submit this recipe?



## lyndalou (Sep 6, 2006)

I am going to a cocktail party on Saturday  and have been asked to bring a "heavy hors d". I found a recipe that I made one Thanksgiving  (2 years ago, I think) It's called Bonnie's Buffalo Chicken Dip. It had a wonderful flavor, but some people had a hard time scooping it onto chips or celery sticks.

If this is your recipe, or anyone else has made it, how did you cut up the chicken. It specifically says in the recipe that you must shred the meat, not chunk it.  Help. please.

Lyndalou


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe it was meant to be put on the chips/celery/crackers with a tiny fork?

I've shredded meat and then chopped the long long threads into half or so, to make it easier to serve.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 6, 2006)

Whenever I am asked over to someone's house for dinner I usually ask them what I should bring.

Sometimes it is Wine, dip for chips or cheese and crackers.

The last time I made a very simple onion dip and it was very easy for everyone to put it on their chips and crackers.


----------



## jkath (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, buckytom is the poster of the famous buffalo chicken dip.

Here's a link to it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/40050-post6.html
He says not to cut it into chunks, rather, shred the meat.
I've made it that way each time and I've not had a problem with the meat being too big. Did you fork shred it?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks jkath! 

lyndalou, i did post the recipe. but it's not mine. from what can be deduced, it was from a woman named bonnie, i think from massachusetts, who was trying to replcate a restaurant's dip. that was her son she refferred to, the 22 year old, at the end of the post.

anyway, i've made it with both white and dark meat chicken. all white is a little dry, all dark can be a little greasy.

the chicken needs to be shredded so it blends in and isn't too chunky to be picked up easily. i've found braising it forever in a crock pot until it's falling apart, then shredding it with 2 forks works really well.

good luck, and i hope it comes out well. have fun at the party. 

also, i won't say anything if you call it lyndalou's buffalo chicken dip... shhh!


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Bucky, I'll try your idea of cooking the meat slowly until it is falling apart. Also, will do 1/2 thighs and 1/2 breasts.   

lI probably will just smile and say "thanks" for the compliments I'll receive and let them assume it's Lyndalous's famous buffalo chicken dip.


----------

